# Sexauer, Crest Good,Plumbrite



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I was looking through the garage and saw my old seat boxes and re-seating kits. I can't remember the last time I changed seats,washers and packing. I got six or seven boxes full of the stuff. The only "old" stuff left around here that's worth fixing are the Chicago,Crane and some of the old industrial Kohler Niedecken faucets............... talk about a lost art. Back in the day I would pride myself on fixing the valves other guys said couldn't be fixed:yes:
The salesmen would come by the shop to fill the boxes, you won't see that anymore:no:.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Funny you say that.

Friday, I dug out my Creed seat box from behind the seat of my van on a mission for some '20's era Speakman seats.

In the 3 years I've had this van, I don't think I've ever pulled it out until friday.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I was looking through the garage and saw my old seat boxes and re-seating kits. I can't remember the last time I changed seats,washers and packing. I got six or seven boxes full of the stuff. The only "old" stuff left around here that's worth fixing are the Chicago,Crane and some of the old industrial Kohler Niedecken faucets............... talk about a lost art. Back in the day I would pride myself on fixing the valves other guys said couldn't be fixed:yes:
> The salesmen would come by the shop to fill the boxes, you won't see that anymore:no:.


 I have a faucet reseating kit that has taps to rethread a faucet to a larger seat size. Creed,perfect match and several other companies use to send the salesman by our shop like you say to do inventory and help make the order(brilliant huh)....then they would stand around and talk your ear off:laughing::yes:. I need to take a picture of that faucet re-seating kit its sweet. I'm like you,if the faucet can be repaired I can do it period. From filing seats smooth or even filling it with solder and then filing to make it smooth for a temp. repair. Graphite packing,homemade string and grease packing from mop string....you name it. I've even cut a stem's splines off and then used a new price pfister stem to cut the splines off of it,Tap it then run a brass screw through all of it.....then solder all that together. Then take a P.P handle and install it on the stem...whatever brand it is. Some customer just want a handle and dont have the money to tear the tile out and pay for all that. back in the 80's we repaired everything...once big box took over....its all about replacement. I get people on the phone that think a faucet cant be repaired that when they drip it has to be replaced.......Sometimes they are right if they have a POS or a somthing not worth repairing. I learned from some of the best repairmen there is IMO and believe me I wouldn't say it if I didn't think it was true...some of them where real jackass's somtimes......make you feel like an idiot when you made a dumb mistake so you dont make it again. harderly ever a compliment and a hard days work was expected with a thank you....thats what the paycheclks for....your lucky they gave you a job was their attitude most of the time. Things have changed alot in the last 20 years.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have a faucet reseating kit that has taps to rethread a faucet to a larger seat size. Creed,perfect match and several other companies use to send the salesman by our shop like you say to do inventory and help make the order(brilliant huh)....then they would stand around and talk your ear off.
> 
> I still have a blue box on the truck. Ballcock cap assortment.
> 
> ...


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> Friday, I dug out my Creed seat box from behind the seat of my van on a mission for some '20's era Speakman seats.
> 
> In the 3 years I've had this van, I don't think I've ever pulled it out until friday.


In C-U there are plenty of old homes(in the day mansions), just like in Peo., when they like those old fixtures so much that they want a repair I ask them "what was the first car that you remember". " Well a '59 Chevy Impala". Well Sir/Mam, Do you still rely on that car every day to get you to work, store, school? Well, No, but can't you fix the faucet?:laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> In C-U there are plenty of old homes(in the day mansions), just like in Peo., when they like those old fixtures so much that they want a repair I ask them "what was the first car that you remember". " Well a '59 Chevy Impala". Well Sir/Mam, Do you still rely on that car every day to get you to work, store, school? Well, No, but can't you fix the faucet?:laughing:


I do the complete oppsoite, i tell them that working on there old harcraft
3 handle tub and shower valve is like working on a old 1949 studibaker.

and we still carry on the truck the good ole Crest Good "Master Box"
which is in good shape considering it's use since 1985.

Funny thing,my dad always called them (Crest/Creed) instead of Crest Good!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a few faucet parts for ya.
























You need somthing let me know:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez TM that looks like a place I frequent... :thumbup:

When they come up blank it might be time for that new faucet...:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have a faucet reseating kit that has taps to rethread a faucet to a larger seat size. Creed,perfect match and several other companies use to send the salesman by our shop like you say to do inventory and help make the order(brilliant huh)....then they would stand around and talk your ear off:laughing::yes:. I need to take a picture of that faucet re-seating kit its sweet. I'm like you,if the faucet can be repaired I can do it period. From filing seats smooth or even filling it with solder and then filing to make it smooth for a temp. repair. Graphite packing,homemade string and grease packing from mop string....you name it. I've even cut a stem's splines off and then used a new price pfister stem to cut the splines off of it,Tap it then run a brass screw through all of it.....then solder all that together. Then take a P.P handle and install it on the stem...whatever brand it is. Some customer just want a handle and dont have the money to tear the tile out and pay for all that. back in the 80's we repaired everything...once big box took over....its all about replacement. I get people on the phone that think a faucet cant be repaired that when they drip it has to be replaced.......Sometimes they are right if they have a POS or a somthing not worth repairing. I learned from some of the best repairmen there is IMO and believe me I wouldn't say it if I didn't think it was true...some of them where real jackass's somtimes......make you feel like an idiot when you made a dumb mistake so you dont make it again. harderly ever a compliment and a hard days work was expected with a thank you....thats what the paycheclks for....your lucky they gave you a job was their attitude most of the time. Things have changed alot in the last 20 years.


 I have the same tool, it has a neat little drill tap that and a universal seat that you can set in there. Mine is from my grandfather's day. I will try to find it and take pics as well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use this repair kit. I like repair kits for faucets and toilets with all the parts in a neat and easy-to-store kit.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

One of my suppliers put together a seat box like that with all of the most common seats for our area. It has 99% of what you need for what's been built since the sixties. 

They even labeled the inside like the Creed did so you can know what goes where for restocking.


----------

